# Wall Texture



## sp9659 (Aug 26, 2007)

I know this may be a stupid question but I just bought my house and I it has the old style panel walls that have no texture on them and I just hate it, being a new homeowner I am eager to start working on my own house but I have no clue where to start or how to make a consistent texture throughout the house and make it look good, I hope that someone can help me out with this any info or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 27, 2007)

First off we need pictures of what you have now. Texture is applied with a texture  machine in the most part unless your looking for large patterns but first lets see what you got now.


----------



## sp9659 (Sep 2, 2007)

How do I add pictures to this thread im not sure im not very good with forums


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 3, 2007)

sp9659 said:


> How do I add pictures to this thread im not sure im not very good with forums


 Fist click Post Reply, a new widow pops up and you type in your text then below ( you may have to scroll down) there is a Manage Attachments button well click this and another winow pops up.  Click browse and then find you file and click it and then click open and then click upload. When the upload is done then close off the window and click preveiw post, your pic should be there and then click post. 
 Your attachment has to be a certain size and when you click the Manage attachments button it will have a list of the file types and sizes you are allowed to post.
 If you have problems with this just email the photo to me and I will post it for you.


----------



## sp9659 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok the trim is going to be gone when I do it and im not sure if I want to put it back up I might do two colors im not sure but it will be gone when I texture but you can see its like the old style panel walls and I think it would be to much to tear it down and put up sheet rock right? sorry about the quality of the picture I took it with a 11 megapixel camera and had to degrade it so much it just ended up looking terrible but you get the idea I hope...


Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 3, 2007)

Paneling is not hard to take off and I would go this route because paneling is not stable enough and you will most likely end up with cracks later.


----------



## sp9659 (Sep 3, 2007)

well how much do you think new sheet rock walls would cost and if I can not texture my own walls I sure in hell cant put them up myself lol...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 3, 2007)

I should of asked you to push on the walls to see if there is any flexing at all. What your interested in is, did they apply any board under the paneling before instalation of the paneling. If its nice and solid then you will be okay but if its not stable then I would say time for some drywalling. As far as price there is no way for me to tell you since I am not there but get 3 quotes togeather and that will tell all.


----------



## sp9659 (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah there is some flexing I dont think that it is supported by boards behind the wall panels but the weird thing is that some of the wals in the house are sheet rock and the rest are paneling for example in my computer room the 2 walls in the rear are sheetrock and the one thats closest to the outside is paneling while the one right after that and the wall connected to the door are sheetrock so I dont understand why they would change some and not the others???


----------



## TSchlotter (Sep 17, 2007)

If the panels have grooves these can be filled in and sanded for a uniform appearence but it is a lot of work.

Tom
www.Allied123.com


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 17, 2007)

sp9659 said:


> yeah there is some flexing I dont think that it is supported by boards behind the wall panels but the weird thing is that some of the wals in the house are sheet rock and the rest are paneling for example in my computer room the 2 walls in the rear are sheetrock and the one thats closest to the outside is paneling while the one right after that and the wall connected to the door are sheetrock so I dont understand why they would change some and not the others???


 That sounds weird alright, it sounds like it would be to your atvantage to drywall. With unstable paneling I personaly think your looking at a real headace trying to texture the paneling without crack developing in the future.


----------

